# Suspect Detained over 'Extremist' Bumper Sticker



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A Louisiana driver was stopped and detained for having a "Don't Tread on Me" bumper sticker on his vehicle and warned by a police officer about the "subversive" message it sent, according to the driver's relative.

The situation developed in the small town of Ball, La., where a receptionist at the police department told WND she knew nothing about the traffic stop, during which the "suspect" was investigated for "extremist" activities, the relative said.

It followed by only a few weeks the release of a Department of Homeland Security report, "Right-wing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment", which prompted outrage from legislators and a campaign calling for the resignation of DHS Secretary Janet Napolitano.

The report, which cites individuals who sport certain bumper stickers on their vehicles as suspect, was delivered to tens of thousands of local law enforcement officers across the nation.

WND is withholding the driver's name and the relative's name at their request.

However, the situation was described on the American Vision blog.

According to the relative, it happened this way: Her brother-in-law was driving home from work through the town, which has a local reputation for enhancing its budget by ticketing speeders. He was pulled over by police officers who told him "he had a subversive survivalist bumper sticker on his car."

Are you ready for a second Declaration of Independence? Sign the petition promoting true freedom once again!

"They proceeded to keep him there on the side of the road while they ran whatever they do to see if you have a record, keeping him standing by the side of the road for 30 minutes," she told WND.

Finding no record and no reason to keep him, they warned him and eventually let him go, she said.

The company that sells the bumper sticker is The Patriot Depot, where Chief Operating Officer Jay Taylor told WND the woman had told his staff about the situation while ordering more bumper stickers.

"It's rather shocking," he said. "We supposedly have freedom of speech in our country.

Get your own Gadsden Flag here!

"We joke around every now and then how our spouses will come to visit us in jail," he continued, citing his products that say, "The Audacity of Nope," "Taxed Enough Already," "Born Free, Taxed to Death," "Bring Home Our Troops: Send the Democrats" and "I'll Keep my Guns and Money, You Keep the 'Change'."

"We hope people realize this is serious," he said.

American Vision noted the "background check" that was done on the driver.

"Why? [He] had purchased and displayed a conservative 'Don't Tread on Me' bumper sticker.""

The commentator wrote, "The bumper sticker is based on the famous flag designed by American Revolution era general and statesman Christopher Gadsden. The yellow flag featured a coiled diamondback rattlesnake ready to strike, with the slogan 'Don't Tread on Me!' underneath it. Benjamin Franklin helped make the rattlesnake a symbol of Americans' reluctance to quarrel but vigilance and resolve in defense of their rights. By 1775 when Gadsden presented his flag to the commander-in-chief of the Navy, the rattlesnake was a symbol of the colonies and of their need to unite in defense of threats to their God-given and inherited rights. The flag and the bumper sticker symbolize American patriotism, the need to defend Americans' rights, and resistance to tyranny's threats to American liberty. Those threats included-and include-illegal taxation, profanation of Americans' rights, and violation of the fundamental principles of American law."

American Vision continued: "The notorious Department of Homeland Security memo, which was apparently based on the infamous Missouri State Police Report that described supporters of presidential candidates Bob Barr, Ron Paul, and Chuck Baldwin as 'militia'-type potential extremists and potential terrorists, is not the first effort of leftist radicals to slander their political opponents as 'extremists.'"

"'Liberals' and other leftists have been calling defenders of traditional American limited, constitutional government, free enterprise, and individual liberty 'extremists' since at least the 1964 election," the Vision America statement said. "Small town police misled by phony left wing 'reports' are bad enough. Federal government agencies and their armed agents under the direction of leftist radicals are exponentially worse."

WND reported earlier on the DHS report, which advised about the "extremism" that could be expected from returning veterans, those who support homeschooling and oppose abortion, post certain bumper stickers on their vehicles and other factors.

The DHS not only issued that report, but also an earlier memo defining dozens of groups, members of animal rights organizations, black separatists, tax protesters and others as "threats."

That item, the "Domestic Extremism Lexicon" reportedly was rescinded almost immediately, but Benjamin Sarlin of The Daily Beast recently obtained and published online a copy of the unclassified memo, dated March 26, 2009.

It defines the "tax resistance movement" - also referred to in the report as the tax protest movement or the tax freedom movement - as "groups or individuals who vehemently believe taxes violate their constitutional rights. Among their beliefs are that wages are not income, that paying income taxes is voluntary, and that the 16th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, which allowed Congress to levy taxes on income, was not properly ratified."

It states that tax protesters "have been known to advocate or engage in criminal activity and plot acts of violence and terrorism in an attempt to advance their extremist goals."

Apparently, the DHS analyzes the "threat" level of Internet news websites like WorldNetDaily, for the lexicon defines "alternative media" as "a term used to describe various information sources that provide a forum for interpretations of events and issues that differ radically from those presented in mass media products and outlets."

Suspect detained over 'extremist' bumper sticker


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

They are slowly taking away our freedom, and they are doing it at a pace to train out brains to accept these "small changes". Its like gas prices, when they were at an all time high people were outraged and it went back down, but now its slowly creeping back up, no one is complaining. We are being slowly trained to accept these laws and restrictions in exchange for so called security.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah i heard about that. Did ya read the story on the couple who flew the flag in distress mode and the cop who tried to arrest them for it?
Here a few of us are flying the LA secession flag


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! this happen right up the road from me and i didn't even hear about this...man i love not reading the paper. LOL! gotta love ppl in Ball tho, if yall knew you'd be saying the same! LOL!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> Yeah i heard about that. Did ya read the story on the couple who flew the flag in distress mode and the cop who tried to arrest them for it?
> Here a few of us are flying the LA secession flag


that's right i forgot bullydog you from south la too uh?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A post from another site...

It did happen. This shouldn't surprise anyone. Obama, Pelosi, and so on has been calling everyone that attended the tea parties an extremist and a potential threat to the nation. This is because we oppose them and their intrusion into our lives, personal property, and basically attacking our liberties and freedoms. They are trying to make anyone who opposes them as some kind of criminal. They have actually sent documents to thousands of law enforcement agencies advising them to question and even detain anyone whom they believe to be "right-wing extremists". This assumption can be based on bumper stickers, t-shirts, and any other thing they find fit. 
Obama has no respect for the country or the constitution. He is now asking law enforcement to harass people whom oppose the liberal socialistic agenda. We oppose their tyranny so now we no longer deserve the liberties and freedoms that the constitution represents.

Obama is planning to squeeze in the "Fairness Doctrine" which will allow the government to regulate talk radio by forcefully removing those who oppose him and replace them with those that support him. 

No more freedom of speech! How the hell are we letting this happen? Wake up!!!! Like I said before, one by one, your freedoms and liberties are being taken away and replaced by a tyrannic government!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Man I live just outside DC, and that would never fly! They would have to detain nearly every car on the road. The motto on DC license plates is anti-tax:
Washington D.C. License Plates


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey i have a cousin who lives in BAL. her hubbie is a MD up here my dad lives in DC too, i couldn't tell ya where tho. 
did yall hear about TX trying to break off from the rest of the USA ? hell, if they do, i'm moving to TX. you dont mess with southern boys, i just dont see how this whole gun law thing is going to work, there are tooo too many guns down here, they can't take them all , and these boys wont give theirs up without a fight. 
but i heard they are trying to take talk radio off air, and all kinda strange things. it's sad to know 27 years ago this world was a totally different place. my kids will never have the freedoms that i had, neither will my grandchildren, if we are all still walking the earth by then. 
only thing i can say about everything going on is, God told us...alot didn't listen and by the time they do it will be to late. GOD BLESS AMERICA he's the only one who can.


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> that's right i forgot bullydog you from south la too uh?


yep and very proud of it


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

bullydogla said:


> yep and very proud of it


AMEN TO THAT! you know i have a friend who moved down here from up north (Iowa) and she kept hearing ppl say the word '*******' well where she comes from '****' isnt' such a nice word, and she asked me one day when one of my friends had made the comment 'damn *********!' she was like 'OMG! do you know what she just said!!' i just started laughing and had to break it down and explain '*********' '********' etc..etc..LOL! that was the funniest. still haven't gotten her to eat crawfish tho, and my cooking, she says it's way to spicy, personally i keep it a lil' on the bland side for my taste cuz of the 2 yr. old. maybe we just have tuffer tummies..but i've been many places, but there is no cooking like good ol' louisiana cooking! now that alone deserves an AMEN! anyone else hungry?! LOL!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> No more freedom of speech! How the hell are we letting this happen? Wake up!!!! Like I said before, one by one, your freedoms and liberties are being taken away and replaced by a tyrannic government!


People are too spoiled in this country, as long as they don't personally feel the discomfort, they wont do anything about it. I bet most people are thinking..well sucks for the guy got pulled over..


----------

